# Bending styrene



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Any helpful hints on how to get a nice, clean 90-degree bend from flat styrene stock? I would rather not score and 'snap' to bend, but rather soften the plastic and form the bend. What sort of methods are out there to soften the stuff? Thanks, tbug.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Answered my own question. From the Plastruct Catalog... 

HEAT FORMING 
Heat forming, shaping and bending plastics can be done easily in as simple a device as a kitchen oven, provided that the 
upper heat range can be controlled. The most widely used plastic sheet materials for forming are ABS, Butyrate and Styrene. 
A new material which also has excellent forming properties is Copolyester plastic sheet. The best temperature to work with 
these materials is approximately 200° - 25O° F (120° C), and, unless you actually want to melt the material to a near liquid, don’t exceed about 400° F (205° C) under any circumstances.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Heat just the area that you wish to bend. What works very well is a TOASTER! I even tell people to block the opening slightly so that the stream of rising heat is even narrower. By heating only the area you wish to bend, the remaining part of the sheet will remain flat allowing you to get a nice straight bend. 
Russ


----------

